# Honeycomb grill



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

Im after a front honeycomb grill which Ill probably get from ebay germany, anyone know where I can get the bottom center part of the bumper from in honeycomb to match? 
Also whats my current V6 grill worth if I slap it on fleabay?

Current grill.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm doing the same, failed to find anything ready made and have 6 stitches in my hand from last weekends attempt at customisation with a stanley knife. Waiting for the postman to deliver some kamei style powder coated honeycomg grill from Poland. It's buy 2 get 1 free so if you can wait I'll make up the mk1 prototype for the V6 and if I don't balls up I can make one for you as well. 
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

are you going to be flogging the lower middle grill then? and does it fit in a mk1 bumper?


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Sadly the 1.8 middle grill is marginally larger so they are not a direct swop however that may not be such an issue when fitting the V6 to a 1.8. You may either have to live with a few mm gap or pack out somehow.
Cheers


----------



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

OeTT said:


> I'm doing the same, failed to find anything ready made and have 6 stitches in my hand from last weekends attempt at customisation with a stanley knife. Waiting for the postman to deliver some kamei style powder coated honeycomg grill from Poland. It's buy 2 get 1 free so if you can wait I'll make up the mk1 prototype for the V6 and if I don't balls up I can make one for you as well.
> Cheers
> Stewart


Ouchhhh that sounds nasty :? 
That sounds great, have to keep me posted on how that goes. Is it a straight forward job to get the bottom grill out? or is it a right fiddly job?

Rich


----------



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

daztheblue1976 said:


> are you going to be flogging the lower middle grill then? and does it fit in a mk1 bumper?


I will sell them once I get around to fitting a new grill but it wont be for a few weeks.


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

OeTT said:


> Sadly the 1.8 middle grill is marginally larger so they are not a direct swop however that may not be such an issue when fitting the V6 to a 1.8. You may either have to live with a few mm gap or pack out somehow.
> Cheers


i will be fitting to a 1.8 bumper so should be ok


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

the_dixtar said:


> daztheblue1976 said:
> 
> 
> > are you going to be flogging the lower middle grill then? and does it fit in a mk1 bumper?
> ...


no worrys if you could send me a message when your getting rid of the lower grill and a price id be very interested

cheers


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

the_dixtar said:


> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm doing the same, failed to find anything ready made and have 6 stitches in my hand from last weekends attempt at customisation with a stanley knife. Waiting for the postman to deliver some kamei style powder coated honeycomg grill from Poland. It's buy 2 get 1 free so if you can wait I'll make up the mk1 prototype for the V6 and if I don't balls up I can make one for you as well.
> ...


Fiddly as f**k, but doable once you have the main grill out. It's just a question of pressing down on the tabs one at a time from inside while you pull gently from outside with the other hand. Pretty much what you will need to do to get the main grill out. This is much easier if you take off the engine covers and the trim panel held in with 6 x torx screws.
Mesh is due Monday, I will do my best to make version 1 in the week and get pics up
cheers
Stewart


----------



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

OeTT said:


> the_dixtar said:
> 
> 
> > OeTT said:
> ...


Cant beat a good challenge  Have you bought your top honeycomb grill yet? if so where did you get it and how much? Iv'e seen them on the german ebay but not sure if theres anywhere in the uk that sells them or where the cheapest place is to buy them.
Look forward to seeing your pics, just be careful you dont slice your other hand now :lol: :lol:

Rich


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes, german ebay from carparts online. Very good service and delivered faster than stuff bought the same day from the UK.
I should be less dangerous with tin snips  
Stewart


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Kamei style honeycomb grill mesh from Poland has arrived. Will post up a pic of the virgin sheets tonight before I hack them about 
Hopefully prototype lower V6 centre grill will be created this week.
cheers
Stewart


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

did you go for metal or plastic ?
i like the idea of this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLASTIC-G...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item231e6ce35c but not sure how i would attach it


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

For the mk1 version I have gone for the powder coated alu. Once you have the grill out there are a number of thin slots on the rear frame. My plan is for the grill to sit back against the frame and be held in place by small black zip ties. We'll see how that pans out. I liked the look of the plastic but this was much cheaper.
Stewart


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

ohh right
any chance you could get a photo of the mesh next to the standard side grills


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

I have been looking at the honeycomb top grille on eBay. Has anyone got any pictures of one fitted?
By the looks of things you can have it with or without the Audi rings?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Dannymellor said:


> I have been looking at the honeycomb top grille on eBay. Has anyone got any pictures of one fitted?
> By the looks of things you can have it with or without the Audi rings?


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

That looks great, what's the quality like? And is that one of the eBay ones? 
Also have you tried it without the rings?

Cheers


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

mine was from parts4euro.com but you can get it off the german ebay 
havent tried it without rings as it looks a bit odd


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

There's one without the rings mate

I like the odd look Adam :?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

if the bumper was smoothed off i think it would look better


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I like it as is I will be putting a little badge in the bottom right just ordered 4 different badges to try lol also got something a bit controversial to go on the front bit more on that next month when it's in the body shop


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

I think it looks good with and without the badge. Debadged would look good with the Quattro badge in a bottom corner.
How much are they roughly, with postage inc?


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

If you get it off german eBay £80-£90 all in


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

That's not too bad then, don't suppose anyone has a secondhand one


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

This is mine with a slight twist, I sprayed the outer rim of the grille satin silver along with the Audi rings (but not the backing plate), probably nothing like the look you're after but I just thought that you might want to see a different slant.



















Graham


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

It looks good, suits the car and matches the headlights. Mine has the black headlight inners so would probably look odd. I'm going for a gun metal grey colour theme on my denim blue, currently done my front Audi badge and rear valance. Going for the same colour wheels too so would probably do the bit you have done silver, gun metal grey. 
Do they come apart or did you just mask it off?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

No it's all one piece so you will need to mask off the rim. I also had the mesh sprayed satin black so as to stop the black plastic eventually going that horrible grey colour and having to keep using stuff like Back to Black.

Graham


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

OK, here are some pics as promised. I've tried to show the German honeycomb grill, 225 lower centre grill and the Polish Kamei style powder coated alu grill in one pic so sorry if the pics are a bit noisy. I have checked the plastic honeycomb mesh sheeting on ebay and each cell is roughly the same size.
The German Ebay Honeycomb Grill cells are 50mm wide and 25mm high.
The V6 side vent cells are roughly 40mm x 20mm.
The 225 centre grill cells are roughly 40mm x 13mm so more squashed in appearance than the V6
Both the Kamei sheet and plastic sheet from ebay are 30mm x 10mm, the alu is 2mm thick, the plastic is 4mm.


























Hope to get stitches out of my hand by the weekend so I can press on and make the prototype. My gut feeling though is that I won't be happy until I source something close to the size and proportions of the V6 side grills :roll: The hunt goes on, any help appreciated.
cheers
Stewart


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Anyone know the cell dimensions on the Kamei product km44209? It doesn't say on their uk website.
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

UPDATE from Kamei

the diy honeycomb mesh they sell is 40 x 18 so proportionally much more like the German Ebay Honeycomb grill. I guess I'll be ordering some today :lol:

Will post pics when done

Stewart


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Adam-tt said:


> Dannymellor said:
> 
> 
> > I have been looking at the honeycomb top grille on eBay. Has anyone got any pictures of one fitted?
> > By the looks of things you can have it with or without the Audi rings?


Fair play mate your car looks great!! Think that's the best example I've seen in red
Used to live in Gloucester myself up until about a year ago, can't say I miss the place!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Leebo310 said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > Dannymellor said:
> ...


thanks 
Gloucester it's self is sh*t!
hardly any shops open in town now


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Yep, it all went downhill after they got rid of the fountains outside the Regal!


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 30, 2011)

very nice roadster love-iTT, the silver sets it off nicely, just got an FK without rings, ready for paint, may use your setup!!


----------



## ian_tt (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi I know this is years old but where did you get the kamei honeycomb grill from?

Thanks


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

ian_tt said:


> Hi I know this is years old but where did you get the kamei honeycomb grill from?
> 
> Thanks


Bought mine from eBay from a company in Germany. It does come with the badge holder btw.

http://m.ebay.de/itm?itemId=360832899114



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BaueruTc said:


> ian_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I know this is years old but where did you get the kamei honeycomb grill from?
> ...


Don't think kamei any more most people inc my self get the one in the link 
Close up of mine


----------

